# Need an answer, novice question



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello friends, i am new here and in this intresting thing. I used to be a designer, so now, i am thinking that i can make some my designs on t-shirts. 

And i have a question

This one is made with heat press ? Ant design was printed on transfer paper?


----------



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

Picture link https://photouploads.com/ų/XAv


----------



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

valetas said:


> Picture link https://photouploads.com/ų/XAv


https://photouploads.com/images/d13aae.jpg

Working link


Sorry for spam, maybe admins delete reply;/


----------



## MuddyWater (May 22, 2015)

Judging by the image, it's from one of those online shirt stores like $6 tees, snorgtees, etc. which typically use direct-to-garment printing.

FYI, as a professional designer turned printer myself, the t-shirt business is NOT an easy or quick way to make money as a lot of folks would have you believe, especially not if you have any sort of honesty or commitment to quality in you. If you plan on making your own line of apparel, either expect to spend a lot of money having someone else handle a lot of printing/sales/design/marketing work for you, or realize that you're in for a lot of 12+ hour days, with the same regularity of being paid as your freelance graphic design colleagues are getting, but not as good of a pay rate as they get.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

My browser does not like the URL and won't let me go there ... so I can't see the image :-/

That said, there is a lot to learn about the pros and cons of the various printing options. A good place to start are the sub forums here that are specific to different methods: screen printing, inkjet transfers, laser transfers, sublimation transfer, Plastisol transfers, DTG ... did I miss anything? There is no BEST method, only what best suits your specific goals, resources, and limitations.

As to the speculation that it might be DTG like snorg uses ... Snorg was using Plastisol transfers last time I bought from them, though that was some years ago. Again, I can't see the photo, so don't take this as a comment on how it was done, just that Roadkill, Snorg, etc at least used to use Plastisol transfers.


----------



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for answers, that design was made not by me, but i have 7years of ps, iliustrator exp, so why not to try.. maybe it become a hoby. I just ordered screen prining equipment (mesh, photo emulsion and etc.).. thanks again


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

valetas said:


> Thanks for answers, that design was made not by me, but i have 7years of ps, iliustrator exp, so why not to try.. maybe it become a hoby. I just ordered screen prining equipment (mesh, photo emulsion and etc.).. thanks again


Cool, have fun learning some new skills 

Probably the first problem you'll run into is trying to get the right exposure time for the emulsion. Most of us get frustrated guessing an exposure time and failing, over and over, and over ... See the link in my sig, and/or search for Step Wedge Test. It will save you a lot of time, materials, and frustration.

Enjoy


----------



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

ok, thanks mate, i looking for that info already


----------



## valetas (Aug 10, 2017)

why i can't add photos?


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm not sure that's an actual printed shirt, it may just be an image photoshopped onto a model.


----------

